# Introductions



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Let me formally introduce myself: Halloween Anna is in the house. 

My mind was warped at a young age by considerable time spent viewing Dark Shadows. That's as far back as I can trace my love of the undead.

I have a degree in Theatre from Radford University, but am an accountant by profession. Not sure what the trigger was, but in 2006 the right side of my brain broke free and I wanted to be creative again. It landed on Halloween. My haunt has been growing every year since.

I'm here thanks to a recommendation from another haunter, trying to reach out and connect with other haunters. (so I can steal your ideas, LOL.) 

You can find me on Facebook under Anna Hall O'ween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and salutations! 

Welcome to the forum! feel free to steal ideas, we've been doing that forever!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A formal welcome to the forum


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> greetings and salutations!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! feel free to steal ideas, we've been doing that forever!


Thanks! having them all (the ideas) in one place instead of Google searches will make it even easier!

Actually I find haunters incredibly generous with their ideas, and a willingness to help you re-create their props with instructions posted or contact info.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Anna, Have you gotten used to the format yet? Glad to see the Northern Va group gathering steam!


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

*format*

yes, getting used to the way things work around here. this should be my 10th post, so hopefully I can get some pics up on here, share my stuff for comments and stealing!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good, everyone has something to contribute. Maybe you can talk about ladder safety, lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Vlad said:


> Good, everyone has something to contribute. Maybe you can talk about ladder safety, lol.


Hey! that's an unconfirmed rumor. I fell down the stairs is the official story.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to see another haunter from the DC area.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the site.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Anna


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

